# Hi, this is Kim, my Nebelung



## Nebelung (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, my name is Nick, and this is Kim, my sweet Nebelung.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He looks so regal! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

One poster said my Lacey reminded him of a Nebelung. She was a stray so I'll probably never know! Your baby is beautiful. I'd love to see pics of his body, too. Welcome to the forum. This is my Lacey Mae.

View attachment 16409


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

and another

View attachment 16417


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That is one fine looking animal, Nick. And the way the Kim is backlit in the photos makes the face even more impressive, with those penetrating eyes. I agree with the regal comment. Is Kim female or male?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Marcia said:


> One poster said my Lacey reminded him of a Nebelung. She was a stray so I'll probably never know! Your baby is beautiful. I'd love to see pics of his body, too. Welcome to the forum. This is my Lacey Mae.
> 
> View attachment 16409


They look similar!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Gorgeous, gorgeous! Welcome to the forums!


----------

